# Bookmarks with a recording...



## RedBeerd

I would love to see TiVo add bookmarking within a recording. I would like to be able to set a bookmark as I am watching the recorded show so I my quickly go back to that scene. There are many times I am watching a recording and see something that my wife may want to see. When she goes in to the recording she has to FF and search for the scene. If I could bookmark the scene it would be so much easier.


----------



## johnny99

Me too.


----------



## orangeboy

+1


----------



## solutionsetc

As described your FR would not only require the bookmark, but an interface to store, recall, and manage them.

IMHO, a much easier to implement (and more functional) solution would be to input numerically the time-in-video to go to. This could be added to the annoying pause/ad menu with an option "Go To" which would bring up a field to enter hr:min:sec.


----------



## classicsat

Go To would require a UI.

The same place could also hold a set/recall bookmark, and have a recall bookmark in the program page.
The index data could be modified to include a couple bookmark fields 
Yes, GoTo would be easier. Bookmark would just be an extension of that.


----------



## solutionsetc

classicsat said:


> Go To would require a UI.


Not really...

Press 52 Advance to go to minute 52. Press 222 Advance to go to 02:22:00.

Bookmarks are ok... but I would much prefer the ability go to any spot in a show without having to had previously set a bookmark.

IMHO the above is intuitive, quick, elegant, and requires no additional UI components (short of maybe putting the numbers up on screen in or near the time bar).

And this could be expanded to also use the ff and rw keys:

pressing 52 ff would jump ahead 52 minutes. Pressing 9 rw would jump back 9.


----------



## Gorlak

I am behind this feature. Just being able to drop bookmarks in during playback or pause. Repeat segments between bookmarks would be nice too.

Do developers from Tivo actually cruise these forums very often?


----------



## consumedsoul

I take it since this thread's last post (2009) there hasn't been any news on whether TiVo would implement a 'bookmark' feature any time soon?


----------



## Dan203

Probably not. TiVo sees themselves as a time shifting device, not an archiving device. If you're only going to watch a show once and delete it there isn't much need for bookmarks.


----------

